# nanda yo vs nande yo



## shorty35565

I was wondering what nanda yo and nande yo means. I think nande yo means why, because nande means why, but I wasn't sure if the yo changed it's meaning. And I think I've heard nanda yo on many shows and the subtitles always translate it as what the hell. Is that what it really means? Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## wathavy

I think the translation is well done for Nanda yo.

But, I found 'Leav me alone!' would suit, or 'Mind your own business.' or 'Go away.' Or those which declare criticism or the sense of innuisance against the person the sentence is said to.

Or 'Is there anything you got in your mind to tell me? If so what is it?' is the underlying sense.

If this sentence is heard from an alien, I would be ashamed of the situation, perhaps.


----------



## shorty35565

wathavy said:


> I think the translation is well done for Nanda yo.
> 
> But, I found 'Leav me alone!' would suit, or 'Mind your own business.' or 'Go away.' Or those which declare criticism or the sense of innuisance against the person the sentence is said to.
> 
> Or 'Is there anything you got in your mind to tell me? If so what is it?' is the underlying sense.
> 
> If this sentence is heard from an alien, I would be ashamed of the situation, perhaps.


So it has different meanings depending on the situation?


----------



## kenmori

Hi,  shorty35565. 

First, "Nande yo" and "Nanda yo" are informal expressions which have very different meanings. 

"Nande" usually just asks why. On the other hand, "Nande yo" often means that you don't like what someone said. It sounds a little harsher, as if you are saying, "Why do you say that? Give me a good reason for it." (I am exaggerating for clarity.) Most men never say "Nande yo." Women do. Men are likely to say just "Nande" or "Nande da yo" for the same purpose.


shorty35565 said:


> So it has different meanings depending on the situation?



Yes. "Nanda yo" can be used in so many different contexts that it is very difficult to give you a comprehensive description of what that means.  I can probably say that "nanda yo" shows a feeling of surprise mingled with annoyance, anger, disappointment, embarrassment, amusement or relief, though I doubt if this helps. 

Could you give some more information?

By the way, this is my first post on this forum. I hope my English makes sense and it helps!


----------



## shorty35565

Oh thank you so much! Actually everything you said helped quite a bit! 
If you think you could explain it more with more information, then I would like to hear it. What information would you need? 
You're English is perfect actually! So no worries


----------



## xiaolijie

shorty35565 said:


> If you think you could explain it more with more information, then I would like to hear it. What information would you need?


I think "more information" here means more context, more background to the words and phrases in question. Context minimizes ambiguity and will therefore help a great deal in the helper's understanding the problem and in the OP's understanding the explanation. It also attracts more responses for this very reason,  since one knows that one's effort is not going to waste.


----------



## almostfreebird

Yes.  Depending on context, "Nanda yo" would be an exclamation accompanied by vulgar words expressing extreme displeasure, for example if a brandnew laptop you just got crushed at the most inconvenient moment, you might curse "Oh man! or What the fxxk!  Shit!" that can be translated as "Nandayo! Kuso!"

reference:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1913644


----------



## Aoyama

Some elements of answers have been given already. Here is my grain of salt :
basically "nande" = why, "nanda" = what (nani desu[ka]).
Adding "yo" is a colloquial or "conversational" style/way, reflecting agressivity or displeasure.
Nande yo = What for ? Why are you doing this ? What the heck ?
Nanda yo  = (see AFB above) What (the fuck) are you doing ? Can also be taken as "don't fuck with me (if you keep doing what you are doing, I'll have a fight with you)", "what's going on here ?" Etc.


----------



## shorty35565

Thanks guys! I understand a lot more now! All of you were really helpful!


----------



## Mattimand

So, can you only use "Nanda yo" with aggression/negative reflection?
I.e. would it be wrong to use it when you're positively surprised?

Also, just so I get a feeling of the yo-"particle" (?), e.g. in "Daijoubu yo".
I see that yo is used in many situations, is it mainly to colour the previous word with, said aggression?


----------



## DaylightDelight

Mattimand said:


> So, can you only use "Nanda yo" with aggression/negative reflection?
> I.e. would it be wrong to use it when you're positively surprised?


No, "nanda yo" can be used to express many different feelings.
It totally depends on the context and how it is said.

For example:
Wife: (seriously) Darling, I have to tell you something...
Husband: (as if expecting a bad news) Nanda yo? (=What is that?)
Wife: (still seriously) I saw the doctor today...
Husband: (fearfully) And...?
Wife: (happily) I'm with a baby!
Husband: (happily surprised) Nanda yo! (=What the heck!/You've tricked me!) We got to celebrate, then!



Mattimand said:


> Also, just so I get a feeling of the yo-"particle" (?), e.g. in "Daijoubu yo".
> I see that yo is used in many situations, is it mainly to colour the previous word with, said aggression?


No.  Usually "-yo" ending adds certain gentleness/mildness to the sentence, if anything.
I think the aggression, if there is, comes almost entirely from the context and how it is said.


----------



## frequency

Mattimand said:


> So, can you only use "Nanda yo" with aggression/negative reflection?


Omit yo. Nanda roughly can be Nanda? or Nanda! I think you're talking about Nanda? spoken in an aggressive way.
If you say it angrily, it would be so as you said. "Nanda(yo) Konoyarou!"

Why you can omit yo? Yo per se doesn't have an important meaning very much.


----------

